# Diamond x Jungle??



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi have recentely purchased a 25% diamond x jungle python (female) and wondered what other type of jungle python I could breed with it and what would be the outcome. Thanks


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi I have a 50% diamond x jungle which I intend to breed to my jj sib, its upto you though you would make the most money if you found a pure diamond to breed it with then you should get 75% diamond xjungle I think. Heres mine


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

very nice pic i will post a pic of my one once she has settled in as she is in shed at the moment tho (typical hey lol)
I will be looking for a male pure diamond then  lol
thanks for the help


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

oooh dont mention hybrids people dont seem to like them on here! Well say they dont anyway! :lol: 

Doesnt the percentage mean the influence so a 25% JunglexDiamond mean that the snakes grandad was a Diamond or something like that? So a 50% would be the the parents were a pure diamond and a pure jungle? So if you bred yours it would be half diamond half diamondxjungle? Or am i confusing myself?! :shock: :lol:


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

you have confused me now lol


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

lol me too!

A 50% Diamond x Jungle would be from a Diamond being bred with a Jungle I think. So a 25% Diamond x Jungle would be from a 50% Diamond x Jungle bred with a Jungle wouldn't it? :?


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

yes that is what I think so I think maki is right if you put a diamond with it, it would produce 75% but i will have to read more into it


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes in theory those % 's are right but it can be that a diamond was crossed with a jungle and some came out at 25 % jungle influence and some came out 50% jungle influence. It gets confusing with these hybrids. Oh and about not mentioning about hybrids, they are quite common and popular with carpets , and they are mainly hybrids between carpet pythons anyway so I dont see what all the fuss would be about.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

I really like the colours and the patterning of the hybrids compared to the plain jungles.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

There was a 3 page thread about hybrids which the majority of people didnt agree with! I dont mind them but alot of people believe hybrids to be wrong.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

well everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

maki said:


> Yes in theory those % 's are right but it can be that a diamond was crossed with a jungle and some came out at 25 % jungle influence and some came out 50% jungle influence.


I'm not sure if you understand this?

The percentages do not relate to the influence but the blood.

If you have a 25%diamondxjungle it can be influenced by the diamond completely and have no looks at all of the jungle but it will ALLWAYS be a 25%diamondxjungle.


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> maki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes in theory those % 's are right but it can be that a diamond was crossed with a jungle and some came out at 25 % jungle influence and some came out 50% jungle influence.
> ...


I didn't say I did understand this, just past on something I was told. I will look into it myself and see if your right makes sense about it being the blood which is what I thought it went on til someone told me different.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

No problems, just make sure you listen to people who know what they are talking about


----------



## pythonmorphs (Mar 13, 2006)

snake100 said:


> very nice pic i will post a pic of my one once she has settled in as she is in shed at the moment tho (typical hey lol)
> I will be looking for a male pure diamond then lol
> thanks for the help


Wheres the pics of your 25% I would like to see it even if it is a hybrid :lol:


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

soon as shes shed i will get some pics 8)


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

must have shed by now


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Aren't they intergrades, rather than hybrids..?

Good luck with your new snake, I'm quite keen on carpets 8)


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

Speaking of which, what would two 25% Diamond-x-Jungles produce? im assuming it would be all 25%ers but its usually more confusing than i think? i have a 25% and will either be getting a 50% male or a 25% male? and yes, i believe they are intergrades.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Two 25% Diamond x Jungles would produce 25% Diamond Jungles 8)


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

thaught so, cheers.


----------

